# Porcelain Tile Installation



## Burat (Mar 17, 2007)

My builder wants to charge $3/sq ft EXTRA to lay down porcelain tile, versus no extra charge for ceramic - is this reasonable (I am building a house in NJ).

Maybe I should just stick to ceramic tile (this is for the kitchen); does anyone think there is a difference bet the porcelain and ceramic tiles in regards to puppy attacks?


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*due to cutting*

cost increase due to cutting difficulties/slower for natural stone type tiles.... as well as heavier handling/moving around... consider HD charge $1 per straight cut... $3 extra per sq. ft doesn't seems too unreasonable...


----------



## JJC (Nov 8, 2005)

There is a good chance He's blowing smoke. The labor price should increase with mosaics, drops back to the base rate for tile up to 12". After 12" in size the labor price increases dramatically due to the simple fact that it harder to maintain zero lippage. The extra charges will go for preparing the floor to meet specs. There are some tiles that will require extra work,as with a rough textured stone finish. The cutting of the tiles doesn't require any special tool, just real good ones. I can score and snap 1/2" off a 18" porcelain without a problem. Check other prices in your area.


----------



## Burat (Mar 17, 2007)

I guess the question I must answer now is if it's worth it to spend an extra $3/ sq ft to put porcelain tile in the kitchen (vs ceramic). Since the builder measured 420 sq ft, it's not an unsubstantial amount.


----------



## MattCoops (Jan 10, 2007)

Is this a labor cost or a material cost? It is a change order so I do see the price being a bit more with a new material (maybe not a whole $3).

If it is a labor cost, it seems upsurd to charge that much more, unless there is a layout change or change in tile size.


----------



## Burat (Mar 17, 2007)

It is pure labor; there is no extra charge for ceramic tiles, but he is charging me $3 per sq ft if I choose to install porcelain. I thought this was outrafeous as well!


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Burat said:


> My builder wants to charge $3/sq ft EXTRA to lay down porcelain tile, versus no extra charge for ceramic - is this reasonable (I am building a house in NJ).
> 
> Maybe I should just stick to ceramic tile (this is for the kitchen); does anyone think there is a difference bet the porcelain and ceramic tiles in regards to puppy attacks?


Is that just extra labor charge for installation or covering the tile upgrade also. The porcelain product is more expensive than ceramic, and his tile setter may get a little more for installation as there is often breakage (thus recuts) when porcelain is cut around corners or fixtures. If it covers both, it may be a little high, but I would not call it unreasonable. I personally do not see this recent fascination with porcelain for residential use. It is a comercial product that has some how come into residential vogue. If you are getting a quality ceramic, it will be more than sufficient for a residence, but do avoid the bottom end stuff.

JUST SAW YOUR FOLLOWUP THAT IT IS PURE LABOR, NOW I WOULD CALL THAT OUTRAGEOUS.


----------

